# Tommy Armour 845 Blade Putter (Old & Cheap)



## efdeel (Nov 23, 2019)

For the price, I cant complain (used, bought at $20)

Video review:


----------



## Crow (Nov 23, 2019)

Do you play the 845 irons too?


----------



## efdeel (Nov 23, 2019)

wish I could play 845 irons, now I use XXIO irons.


----------

